# Đơn vị nhà thầu thi công máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin giá rẻ Hóc Môn



## lanthanhhaichau (18/4/22)

Việc thi công máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin luôn lựa chọn hàng đầu cho không gian có kiến trúc đẹp, mang tới sự tiện nghi cũng như tính thẩm mỹ tuyệt vời, bởi sự đa dạng trong biến tấu dàn lạnh theo quan điểm thẩm mỹ mỗi người, hơn nữa với những tính năng tuyệt vời mà sản phẩm này mang lại thì hoàn toàn xứng đáng để bạn sử dụng đấy.

Nhưng liệu thi công máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin có thực sự hoàn hảo như vậy không? Thanh Hải Châu sẽ cho bạn câu trả lời ngay sau đây.


I. THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN LÀ LỰA CHỌN HOÀN HẢO?
1. Một vài thông tin về máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin.

• Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.

• Sản xuất: Thái Lan, Malaysia hoặc Việt Nam.

• Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.

• Công suất hoạt động: 1 HP – 20 HP.

• Giá tham khảo: từ 11.400.000đ –> LH 0911260247 để biết chi tiết.

• Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm máy, 5 năm máy nén.

• Link tham khảo sản phẩm: Máy lạnh giấu trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh.






» Xem thêm: Giới Thiệu Máy Lạnh Daikin, Nguồn Gốc Xuất Xứ - Chất Lượng Tốt Không?


2. Lợi thế khi công máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin.

- Kích thích sự sáng tạo độc lạ của người dùng: bằng cách giao quyền thiết kế và lên ý tưởng về chiếc mặt nạ thổi gió cho chủ sở hữu. Việc bạn cần làm đó là suy nghĩ và vẽ ra hình dáng chiếc mặt nạ đó và đưa cho người thợ, họ sẽ giúp bạn làm ra được hình dáng đó. Tuy nhiên hãy nhớ là làm thật nhiều khe hở để tránh hiện tưởng nhỏ nước nhé.

- Chế độ gió mát tựa thiên nhiên: Do được thổi gián tiếp qua cả một hệ thống ống gió mềm, cho nên hơi lạnh mà sản phẩm này mang lại rất nhẹ nhàng, tự nhiên, hoàn toàn không gây một chút cảm giác là đang sử dụng máy lạnh. Bên cạnh đó bạn có thể tự do đặt các miệng gió tại các nơi mà bạn nghĩ là cần làm mát nhiều nhất mà không bị cố định như các loại máy thổi trực tiếp khác.

- Công nghệ kháng khuẩn và khử mùi: có tác dụng diệt khuẩn, nấm mốc cũng như khử mùi tối ưu, giúp cho người dùng luôn được an tâm hơn về sức khỏe của mình khi sử dụng máy. Có khả năng bắt giữ và lọc sạch những hạt bụi siêu nhỏ bay lơ lửng trong không khí đem lại cho người dùng bầu không khí trong lành và thoáng mát.

- Hoạt động bền bỉ, êm ái: bởi vì hệ thống đã được ngăn cách qua cả một trần nhà nên quá trời hoạt động của máy diễn ra rất êm ái, hoàn toàn không nghe thấy gì. Có khả năng lọc gió rất tốt và khiến cho không gian trở nên tươi mát. Khả năng hoạt động bền bỉ, ít xảy ra tình trạng hư hỏng lặt vặt.





3. Mặt hạn chế của việc thi công máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin.

- Do là hệ thống thổi gián tiếp nên hơi lạnh khi đến người dùng sẽ bị giảm đi đáng kể và cảm giác sẽ không mát bằng những dòng trực tiếp khác, nên khi lắp đặt hãy lựa chọn công suất lớn hơn 0.5 HP – 1.0 HP để đảm bảo độ làm lạnh.

- Sản phẩm có giá cao hơn so với những thương hiệu khác => Tổng chi phí công trình thi công có giá khá cao.

- Sản phẩm luôn trong tình trạng bị cháy hàng do quá nổi tiếng.

- Chỉ nên thi công khi công trình đang còn phân thô.




 Hình ảnh tại công trình thi công thực tế của Thanh Hải Châu



⇒ KẾT LUẬN: Tất nhiên không có một sản phẩm nào là hoàn hảo tất cả, nhưng nhìn chung máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin đã làm rất tốt nhiệm vụ của mình là vừa làm mát vừa mang lại yếu tố thẩm mỹ độc đáo cho không gian, bạn còn được trải nghiệm những tính năng tuyệt vời mà nó mang lại. Với giá thành tương đối cao nhưng việc chi tiền ra để sở hữu một sản phẩm chất lượng như thế này thì hoàn toàn xứng đáng.


II. KHÔNG GIAN NÀO PHÙ HỢP ĐỂ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN?
- Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin có công suất từ 1.0 HP – 20 HP, có cả dòng SkyAir (thương mại) và Packaged (công nghiệp), tích hợp công nghệ Inverter và non – Inverter. Phù hợp với tất cả mọi không gian từ nhỏ như như phòng ngủ, phòng làm việc,... đến những không gian lớn như nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp,... đều có thể lắp đặt được.

- Với công suất 1.0 HP – 5.5 HP, thích hợp lắp đặt cho biệt thự, nhà ở, chung cư cao cấp, nhà hàng, showroom,…

- Với công suất 5.5 HP – 20 HP, thuộc dòng công nghiệp Packaged nên chỉ thích hợp lắp đặt cho nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, hội trường, khu chế xuất hoặc xí nghiệp,...


III. ĐẠI LÝ NÀO CUNG CẤP VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN GIÁ RẺ, KINH NGHIỆM?
- Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu tự tin chính là đại lý phân phối và thi công máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin giá rẻ mà bạn cần tìm. Là đại lý ủy quyền của hãng Daikin, cam kết những sản phẩm mà chúng tôi cung cấp đều là hàng nhập trực tiếp từ hãng, không qua trung gian, hàng nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ rõ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.

- Với kinh nghiệm hơn 10 năm trong lĩnh việc điện lạnh, đã từng nhận thầu cho rất nhiều không gian có cách lắp đặt vô cùng phức tạp, đòi hỏi tay nghề cao, độ chính xác và tỉ mỉ cần thiết từ việc lên ý tưởng, thiết kế cho đến khâu lắp đặt,… nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể đặt niềm tin ở Thanh Hải Châu.





Kỹ thuật viên đang tiến hành kết nối ống gió mềm vào dàn lạnh, đồng thời khoét miệng gió



- Bạn có thể tham khảo những công trình tiêu biểu do đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên của Thanh Hải Châu đảm nhận thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin sau đây:

1. Công trình lắp điều hòa giấu trần Daikin cho biệt thự tại Bình Dương

2. Thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin 2.5HP trọn gói

3. Công trình thi công máy lạnh âm trần dẫn ống gió ở Bến Cát



» Tin liên quan: Đơn vị cung cấp, lắp đặt máy lạnh Daikin giá rẻ nhất thị trường


Khách hàng cần đặt mua và tư vấn sản phẩm máy lạnh phù hợp từng diện tích sử dụng với giá ưu đãi theo số lượng vào từng thời điểm. Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn nhiệt tình và nhanh nhất :

CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



Nguồn tin: Thi công máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin là lựa chọn hoàn hảo?


----------

